# Ship of Wonders arriving on the West Coast this Week



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

This of the Moebius FB Page. The 'Slow-boat" in Mention was slated to arrive In CA yesterday:

*******
Great News Frank. So are Kogar and the Drac Delux on the same slow-boat?
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#
Yes! Along with Catwoman, MKIII Iron Man repose, and the 1953 Marshall Teague Hudson AAA Stock Car. Also repackaged (Dark Knight Rises) Bat-Pod.
*******


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

At last the count has made it to shore.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

So the container vessel arrives in LongBeach with no sign of life except one babbling bug-eating madman


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

From Frank's latest update, that's more true than you know. The container is now stuck there due to a union walkout. The port is closed, and the kits will go nowhere til someone goes back to work.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hopefully the Forgotten Prisoners show up soon too


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

If they wanted me to unload a ship filled with Vampires and crazed gorrillas...I'd go on strike too! But if it was just Cat wimmins...I might do free overtime!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any news on this strike disaster and the moving of the merchandise.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

yesterday I heard it was in its sixth day. It's not actually the dock workers, but they won't cross the picket line. I heard some ships are waiting out at sea while others are diverting to alternate ports (Long Beach? San Diego?).
Anyone know whether Frank's stuff will divert?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

From what I have been told it can't be diverted as it needs to come into the facility we use in LA.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Breaking News- strike over


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Moebius said:


> From what I have been told it can't be diverted as it needs to come into the facility we use in LA.


Sure is nice to see you back, if only for a fleeting moment. The place is not the same without you. Miss ya,
Jim and Judy.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

CBS News says, the dock strike is over.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Strike is over, but it's such a mess at the port I still can't get our container out!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who's up for stealing a truck and going out there ourselves?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks like another Mission Impossible,Mr. Phelps.Just be careful that this container doesn't have a live illegal alien from Transylvania in it.Some garlic on the doors and carrying a wooden stake is strongly advisable.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you Moebius for having the courtesy, respect, and appreciation for your customers by keeping us updated.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^What he said!


----------

